

Apparently Quentin Tarantino is making a move about Python web programming - agconway
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1853728/

======
sixtofour
This is getting mildly irritating, e.g. my G+ django spark has a bunch of
stuff about movies that I don't care about.

------
canistr
Would have been more fun if Jamie Foxx was a character named 'Firefox'.

